# I'm Selling my house ! ! !



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
I'm Selling My House


The property is listed for $37,400

This is where I was raised up, and my wife and I do not need the house any more, because we have went to the full time RVing life style.

The property is located in Saint Albans, West Virginia ... 12 miles west of Charleston, West Virginia.

This property has two almost level lots, and it is all fenced into one property with one deed. Very nice neighbor hood.

The correct size is 2 lots at 40' X 100' each

Which together would make one lot of 80' X 100'

It is one story with a basement, and a long covered driveway in back with an electric roll up door.

It is about 750 sq ft. not counting the basement.

It's two bed room and has plenty of room to add on.

It also has 7 pieces of 50 year old furniture,
Two window air conditioners,
Elect. Range ... Refrigerator ... wired for Direct TV, All utilities on property.
They all go with the house.


All schools are real close with school bus pick up.

I have a friend of mine who is a realtor who is listing this property and his web sight has details of the property.

The web site has 3 pictures of the house, and they are on a rotating screen which change automatically. 

http://www.westteaysrealty.com/mls/new_listing.php?pt=RES&ML=113719



If you have any question just ask me or call 

West Teays Realty
3600 Teays Valley Rd. 
Hurricane, WV 25526
304-757-9687
[email protected]


Ask for Bill Woodyard or Ray Darnell, and ask about the Hodges property in Saint Albans.

Don't be afraid to ask any kind of question !


bumpus 
.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Good luck with your sale, its a beautiful part of the country, wish I had the money would love to be closer to my aunts.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
bump
.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
bump
.


----------



## Night Watch (Apr 28, 2008)

How do feel about owner financing the house w/ the property as security?
By the way we have been full time RVers for almost 5 years if I can answer any questions you may have about the life style feel free to let my know....


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

Night Watch said:


> How do feel about owner financing the house w/ the property as security?
> By the way we have been full time RVers for almost 5 years if I can answer any questions you may have about the life style feel free to let my know....


I appreciate your asking but we are only interested in selling.

bumpus
.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
bump
.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
bump
.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I had no idea there were two almost level lots in West Virginia.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

Ed Norman said:


> I had no idea there were two almost level lots in West Virginia.


Slopes just enough that the water does not pile up.

bumpus
.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

bump again


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Maybe it should say "bumpus again".


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
bump
.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Holy cow! He's bumped it 7 times now! I now know how Bumpus got his name! :baby04:


----------

